
“Student loans” that are not truly student loans can be discharged in bankruptcy - pm24601
http://www.creditslips.org/creditslips/2018/03/a-common-misconception-is-that-student-loans-are-not-dischargeable-in-bankruptcy-the-bankruptcy-discharge-exception-does-not.html
======
pm24601
The original title: "The underutilized student loan bankruptcy discharge" is
not very informative.

